# Pseudomystus Siamensis (Asian Bumblebee Catfish)



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

A rare find at my LFS a few weeks ago, a Pseudomystus Siamensis, better known as the Asian Bumblebee Catfish, a female I believe. 















I've kept her in quarantine for a while and once I've got a bigger tank for my Synos she will move into the 2ft tank they currently occupy. 
She is about 4-5 inches, very shy and mainly nocturnal so I was lucky to get some pics of her. Hope you like her. :thumb:


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice, when I had my CA/SA tank I had one and it was the only addition that broke the theme but it was so pretty I had to take it!


----------

